# Stena Feronia collision - merged threads



## BillH

*Collision*

Have been told this evening that the inbound STENA FERONIA from Birkenhead has had an altercation with UNION MOON in Belfast Lough. 

Details of who did what not known at this time but Lifeboat in attendance and tug assistance reported on route.


----------



## Alistair94

The Stena Feronia en route from Birkenhead to Belfast and a cargo ship Union Moon collided in Belfast Lough this evening with no casualties but heavy damage reported. http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-17293090
Stena Feronia was detained in Karlskrona in January this year due to deficiencies found in a safety inspection.
Both ships have been taken out of service and moved to Harland & Wolff ship repair facility.
There is a 30 metre gash in the port side of Stena Feronia hull above the waterline.
The skipper of the Union Moon has been arrested this morning.
http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt332/alistair94/PE7479_20_664714s.jpg


----------



## Compass Rose

Some information on here
http://www.u.tv/News/Stena-ferry-collision-near-Belfast-Lough/a921ed8d-f15c-49d7-b41c-8932c56d5a46


----------



## gordy

Picture of Union Moon on AIS shows severe damage, can't get a copy of link on this iPad.

More here,
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/northern_ireland/


----------



## Alistair94

Posted last night

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=43749


----------



## Tmac1720

Both masters breathalysed... STENA FERONIA master found to have no alcohol in his bloodstream.... SAGA MOON master arrested and held in custody...


----------



## Erimus

Interational Freighting Weekly advise following:


The captain of a cargo ship in collision with a Stena Line ferry in Belfast Lough has been arrested by police.

An investigation is under way after the incident, which happened about a mile and a half from shore between Carrickfergus and Helen’s Bay, at 745pm last evening.

No one was injured but both vessels, the Stena Feronia and the Union Moon, were substantially damaged.

The Maritime and Coastguard Agency said both captains had been breathalysed.

The ferry was on its way from Birkenhead, Merseyside, to Belfast when the collision happened.

The Maritime and Coastguard Agency and the police are involved in the investigation.

Stena Line said: “The Feronia, which left Birkenhead at approximately 11.45am, is safely berthed in Belfast and there were no injuries to any of the 51 passengers or 47 crew on board, all of whom safely disembarked.

“Details regarding the nature of the incident are as yet unconfirmed, but we are co-operating with the relevant maritime authorities as part of their investigation into what happened.”

rgds

geoff


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Tmac1720 said:


> Both masters breathalysed... STENA FERONIA master found to have no alcohol in his bloodstream.... SAGA MOON master arrested and held in custody...


Is it UNION MOON or SAGA MOON?


----------



## Tmac1720

Sorry it's the drink...(Pint)(Pint) it's UNION MOON... (Night)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Tmac1720 said:


> Sorry it's the drink...(Pint)(Pint) it's UNION MOON... (Night)


Thats what the skipper of the Union Moon said!!(Jester)


----------



## Alistair94

Belfast Telegraph report and more pics here

http://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/n...-arrested-rnli-footage-released-16128142.html

Looks like 30ft rather than 30 metre hole in the Stena ship with part of the bow of Union Moon still lodged in it.

http://i625.photobucket.com/albums/...argoshipcaptainisarrestedaftercollision09.jpg

http://www.u.tv/Galleries/Gallery.aspx?guid=192e278d-497a-4304-af43-7ec63502b5e3


----------



## Boatman25

Just read Police arrest skipper of Union Moon because he had been drinking, over the limit it says


----------



## Ironingman

So which shipping company runs the Union Moon? I know its not the same Union Moon that was around in the early 1980's (along with Union Saturn/Jupiter/Venus, and the Union Star).


----------



## Pat Kennedy

Ironingman said:


> So which shipping company runs the Union Moon? I know its not the same Union Moon that was around in the early 1980's (along with Union Saturn/Jupiter/Venus, and the Union Star).


Its listed as being operated by Continental Ship Management.


----------



## Binnacle

BBC N. Ireland 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-17296113


----------



## Compass Rose

Isn't this the same company that was involved with the penlee lifeboat disaster back in 1981 (Union Star) and the sinking in the biscay of the Union Neptune 2011


----------



## duquesa

*Collision Belfast Lough*

Used to be called Union Transport some time ago. Same outfit as the Penlee disaster as said above. Was that the Union Star?


----------



## Ironingman

Union Transport...yes! Thats the company name I was looking for! Union Star was the boat involved in the Penlee lifeboat disaster.


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

Tmac1720 said:


> Sorry it's the drink...(Pint)(Pint) it's UNION MOON... (Night)


Sounds like too much blood in your alcohol stream?


----------



## Tmac1720

I live my life under the affluence of inkahol.... hic burp....(Pint)(Pint)


----------



## billyboy

Ah now the strength of the good stout was too much for him Tmac.


----------



## Alistair94

Captain of Union Moon jailed for 12 months http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-18282154


----------

